

Ask HN: Where can I find a web developer for partnership? - dragonizm

Hey HN, I'm 16 -- and I've been wanting to do a internet startup, but I don't have starting capital so I'd have to find a php developer to partner with.<p>Please advise, thanks
======
templaedhel
<http://builditwith.me> is kind of a cool place to find partners, you can
search for people looking for designers etc. Do you have any of your work you
can show people? That's usually something they look for, I look for. Even if
it's not an actual site, just a psd mockup, you should have something you
designed.

------
chrischen
Try learning it yourself. What exactly would you, a 16 year old, offer in such
a partnership?

~~~
dragonizm
I'm a designer, PS/Illustrator & HTML/CSS, i've done a bit of internet
marketing before

------
narshlob
Not to start a flame war or anything, but have you looked into Ruby on Rails?
Aside from the fact that you need a hosting provider that supports RoR, it's a
great platform to get things moving quickly.

What are your ideas for a startup?

~~~
dragonizm
To be honest, I wouldn't mind Ruby or PHP, but then the main issue right now
is to find someone who would partner with me.

~~~
RtodaAV
I'm in the same boat as you. I have great ideas but need a partner.

~~~
clojurerocks
Im a programmer and social entrepreneur whos always looking to connect with
other programmers. I might know of some people and places where you can find
people your age. What is a contact for both of you?

~~~
dragonizm
christopher@kaggregate.com <\- msn/email, thanks!

------
mmattax
I'm a software developer and would potentially be interested in helping you
(or anyone for that matter) out in terms of getting a basic product /
prototype developed. I'm always looking for new projects to spend some time
on.

Lets talk, fill this form out and I'll be in touch :)

<http://www.formstack.com/forms/developer-partner>

------
MisterWebz
Would you be interested in working with an 18 year old Python developer?

